# Green Spot Algae, Anubias Nana Petite



## Lee Sweeting (20 Oct 2013)

Hi! I have recently noticed that my Anubias has got some green spot algae on the older leaves. The new growth seems to be unaffected. I was hoping someone could tell me why the is happening, and offer some pointers on how to solve this issue.

My co2 injection is good, all the other plants in the tank are unaffected, and are pearling as usual, as is the anubias. My gas comes on three hours before lights on and i am able to depress the pH by one unit before lights on. My ph remains stable through out the photo period.

I'm also dosing EI as per Clive's tutorial.

I have a 125 ltr tank, with two 28w T5's (using reflectors) for a period of 7 hours.

I'm also turning over 10 x the volume of the tank each hour. I'm using a spray bar along the length of the back glass. My flow and distribution seem to be very good.

Any suggestions would be very welcome.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Oct 2013)

Oh! This green spot algae on the Anubias has only started to appear since adding the reflectors. Am i right in thinking that this may be cause of the problem? I have read that Anubias don't like high light, or is this an allusion of the matrix?


----------



## sa80mark (20 Oct 2013)

From my all be it limited experience if you dont wipe the leafs quite regularly you will get algae on them pretty much whatever the light is, a simple test is to wipe the leaf gently and see how slimy/sticky/grimy it is then give it a proper clean, it should almost feel rough to the touch, Anubias leafs build up the slime layer very fast ( atleast in my tank) so I wipe mine 3 times a week 

Hth

Mark


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Oct 2013)

Thanks Mark, i'll give that a try. It's only a slight amount at the moment. I was just wondering if there may be something specific causing it!?


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Oct 2013)

Lee,
	   Slower growing anubias are really susceptible to GSA, so it's best to keep them shaded, or just remove the older affected leaves.

Cheers,


----------



## Lee Sweeting (21 Oct 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> Lee,
> Slower growing anubias are really susceptible to GSA, so it's best to keep them shaded, or just remove the older affected leaves.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks Clive, much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frothhelmet (11 Nov 2013)

The only thing I have ever found to remove GSA is a nerite. So I would recommend one. When you see it, keep placing it in a spot with GSA. You will be glad you did.


----------



## Tom Procko (14 Nov 2013)

has this been solved yet?


----------

